# Hello, Colin Archer ca 40 info



## oskarhhh (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, my name is Oskar and I`m new here. I`ve been looking at the Colin Archer CA 40 from 1981. Does someone have information about these boats?
Not so much on the web.

Thank you


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet, Oskar 

Colin Archer was a highly-respected designer and a quick web search brings up a fair bit of information about the CA40, including a video of one in the Baltic. What are looking for exactly?


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

oskarhhh said:


> Hello, my name is Oskar and I`m new here. I`ve been looking at the Colin Archer CA 40 from 1981. Does someone have information about these boats?
> Not so much on the web.
> 
> Thank you


There are lots of new builds sold as Colin Archer designs, that at best is modified Colin Archer designs. But in many cases all they have from Colin Archer is two pointy ends.. 
In fact Colin Archer did not only design double enders....

Collin Archer was born in 1832 and died in 1921
He started building and designed boats (and ships) i 1867.

To be able to say more about this particular boat you would need to know which of his designs this boat is built from.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

*Colin Archer boats as a term*

The name of the designer Collin Archer seem to be used as a type description today.

I have translated a section from the Norwegian Wikipedia page about CA.




 "Colin Archer-skøyte som betegnelse"



> A real Colin Archer is of course a boat designed and built by Colin Archer or designed by him and built to his designs without too much modification.
> Today Colin Archer is used as term to describe all kind of sailing vessels that have similarity to the Norwegian "Skøyte", even though they have nothing to do with Colin Archer.
> In other countries they do not have a name for "Skøyte", so even Swedish and Danish boats of similar design is referred to as Colin Archer.
> Even boats built in steel and plastic, with little or no resemblance to CA designs are referred to as Colin Archer's.
> ...


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet!


----------



## oskarhhh (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you for the response. l can't find information where the boats were built and who manufactured them. I live in Sweden and my plan is to have the boat as a fulltime home. We get ice here in the winter and I would like to leave the boat in the water all year ( if possible) I've heard that these boats hull is built to be freezed into the ice, can that be correct?

Thank you

Skickat från min iPad


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

oskarhhh said:


> Thank you for the response. l can't find information where the boats were built and who manufactured them. I live in Sweden and my plan is to have the boat as a fulltime home. We get ice here in the winter and I would like to leave the boat in the water all year ( if possible) I've heard that these boats hull is built to be freezed into the ice, can that be correct?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Skickat från min iPad


An real Colin Archer designed/built boat would be made if wood. Not suited for freezing into ice.

You must not confuse these small boats with the polar ships Colin Archer designed and built.

If the boat is made of fibreglass it can work, but it depends on the local conditions. Where in Sweeden will you keep the boat?

Here in Norway it's common to "bubling harbours" to keep the ice away from the hull.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Icing in can be pretty tricky.A hull has to be abnormally strong (Fram) to withstand the pressure if the ice moves.Wind or a passing ship can cut or crush. I know of a couple of successful winterings in ice.I also can name a few unsuccessful. Bubbling at 40 below is pretty risky too. I sailed a 48 ' Colin archer (norwegian fish boat) across the Atlantic but I sure wouldn't want to drag her up the beach(by hand or bulldozer) come winter like we do in the Beaufort.


----------



## skooo (Jan 30, 2015)

hello,


I am a owner of this Colin Archer CA 40 (youtube video colin archer ca40 baltic sea) and would be interested to sell it (mayde).
She is doct to Finland, Hanko.

+358 405509006


----------

